# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Foto in einem Beitrag einstellen?

## Reinhold2

Wie? Ich komme nicht drauf!
Danke für eure Hilfe!
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhold,

gehe bitte unter FAQ - 10, da wird es Dir genau beschrieben.

*An den Scheidewegen des Lebens stehen keine Wegweiser*
(Charlie Chaplin)

Gruß Harald von den kapverdischen Inseln.

----------


## Reinhold2

Ach so, danke! Einfacher ist es imho bei picr.de. Da brauche ich nur drei Klicks und bin fertig. 
Gruß
R.

----------


## Harald_1933

Und wo sind die Fotos, genialer Reinhold ?

*Es bleibt, wie es ist*

Gruß H.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hier,
lieber Hatald:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5747#post85747

----------


## Reinhold2

edit wg. Doppelposting

----------


## Reinhold2

Genau Konrad, danke dafür! Bist ja topfit! ;-)
Gruß
R.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bist ja topfit!


Schön wär's, aber ich kann nicht mal mehr ein 'r'
von einem 't' unterscheiden. 'tschuldigung, Harald!

picr.de verwende ich übrigens auch.
Was Praktischeres hab ich bisher nicht gefunden,
aber mit nur drei Klicks hab ich es noch nie geschafft.

Konrad

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Konrad, 
vielleicht habe ich mit der Zahl der Klicks ein bisschen untertrieben (habe die nie gezählt), aber wenn Harald mit seinem "genialen Reinhold" recht hat, wirds schon stimmen. Oder fast...

----------


## Harald_1933

Bin überwältigt von dieser phänomenalen Wissensbereicherung.

*sum omnia quae fuerent suntque eruntque ego*
*Ich bin alles, das war, ist und sein wird*

Gruß von Boa Vista

----------


## Reinhold2

Ääähh, Harald (tief Überwältigter), wenn du mir eine Spende zukommen lassen willst, kann ich dir gerne meine Konto-Nummer per PN zur Verfügung stellen!
Gruß
R.

----------


## Hvielemi

Aufgrund der interkontinentalen Reaktionen muss das wohl 
ein Thema von grosser Wichtigkeit sein.
Doch die vielen Bilder prallgefüllter bunter Poloshirts, aufgenommen 
rund um den Erdball, beweisen, dass es auch ohne picr.de geht.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Ultra-Reinhold,

Du überschätzst meine Erleidensbereitschaft. Tierschutz genießt bei mir Priorität.  

*Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben, als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen*
(Mahatma Gandhi)

Gruß von Cabo Verde

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhold,

inzwischen bin ich wieder heil in Deutschland angekommen und kann wieder von meinem PC aus agieren, was mit dem Tablet in der Ferne doch etwas umständlicher zu handhaben war. Die Inanspruchnahme von picr.de entbindet Dich nicht vom copyright. Das solltest Du zukünftig sehr sorgfältig beachten.

*Wissen Elefanten, wie man Krebs besiegt?*

*Hier* lässt sich das von Dir auserwählte interessante Thema mit nur einem Klick öffnen. 

Und weil ich den Tierschutz erwähnt habe, der mir sehr wichtig ist, berichte ich Dir als Fotoliebhaber unter Hinzufügung einiger anläßlich eines Urlaubs mit meiner Frau in Tunesien aufgenommenen Bilder, wie es uns gelungen war, das Vertrauen einer wild lebenden, also herrenlosen Hündin zu erlangen. Bei einem unserer täglichen Spaziergänge fiel uns eine Hündin auf, die wohl gerade für Nachwuchs gesorgt hatte. Das Tier war anfänglich sehr scheu, weil vielleicht mit anderen Menschen weniger gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Wir hatten den Eindruck, dass die Hündin dringend Futter benötigte und brachten ihr an den folgenden Tagen von unserem rund 1 Kilometer entfernten Hotel morgens und mittags üppige Portionen nicht scharf gewürztes Fleisch in kleinen Schalen mit. Irgendwo in einem dichten Gebüsch vermuteten wir ihre Welpen. Und tatsächlich lief die Hündin nach einigen Tagen während unsererer Anwesenheit, sich nach uns umblickend tief in das Gebüsch hinein. Wir robbten uns ganz vorsichtig mit kleinem Fotoapparat bewaffnet sehr nahe an die Ruhestätte der Hündin heran. Sie ließ das geschehen und erlaubte uns schließlich sogar, die Welpen ohne ihre Anwesenheit zu fotografieren. Es war besonders für meine Frau ein  schönes und zusätzliches Urlaubserlebnis, das man gern in Erinnerung behält. 














*"Wenn ein Ehepaar den gleichen Geschmack hat, so heißt das in den meisten Fällen, dass der Mann seinen verloren hat"*
(Jacques Tati)

Herzliche Grüße aus der Vorderpfalz.

----------


## dschonnie70+

Sorry, wo ist "FAQ - 10" zum Bilder-einfügen?
Dschonnie

----------


## Hvielemi

Immer noch am einfachsten geht es mit picr.de

Da ist eine gute Anleitung und auch eine ganz einfache Grössenskalierung mit dabei.

Hvielemi

----------

